# Anyone got a good recipe for Bourbon Street Chicken?



## Paint (Feb 8, 2005)

....and suggestions on what to serve it with too?

Thanks, Paint.


----------



## Raine (Feb 8, 2005)

4 pounds chicken fryer, cut into pieces
1/4 cup butter, melted
1/4 cup bourbon whiskey
1 med. onion, diced
2 tablespoons minced parsley
1 teaspoon thyme
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon pepper
1/2 cup bourbon whiskey
1/4 cup heavy cream
Melt the butter in a heavy frying pan and brown the chicken pieces well on both sides. When browned, add 1/4 cup bourbon whiskey and ignite. When the flame has burned down and the diced onions, parsley, thyme, salt, pepper and 1/2 cup bourbon whiskey. Mix in well, cover the pan and cook over low heat 40 minutes or until the chicken is tender. Just before serving add the heavy cream to the sauce and stir well into the juices in the pan


----------



## Raine (Feb 8, 2005)

4 Chicken breasts, in half
4 tablespoons Finely chopped pecans
2 tablespoons Olive oil
salt and pepper
1 cup Unsweetened orange juice
2 teaspoons Sugar
1 dash allspice
3 cups Whole pecans
4 tablespoons Flour
2 tablespoons Unsalted butter
1/8 teaspoon Minced garlic
1 teaspoon Cornstarch
1/2 cup Bourbon
2 tablespoons Orange zest
2 tablespoons Parsley, chopped
orange and lemon slices
Place chicken between sheets of waxed paper and pound until about 1/2 inch thick. Mix flour and pecans and lightly dust chicken with mixture. Set aside. 

Heat butter and oil in a large skillet and saute garlic for approximately 30 seconds to 1 minute, then remove garlic. Then saute chicken over medium heat until lightly browned, about 3 minutes on each side. Do not overcook. Season with salt and pepper and transfer to warm serving platter. 

Mix cornstarch into cold orange juice. Add orange juice to pan juices and stir over medium heat until thickened. Add bourbon, sugar, orange zest and allspice. Stir gently for 2 minutes or until reduced to sauce consistency. 

Pour sauce over chicken and garnish with parsley, whole pecans, orange and lemon slices, and serve.


----------



## Raine (Feb 8, 2005)

1 Chicken cut up
or
1 1/2 pound boneless chicken breast
***GLAZE***

1 cup Jim Beam Bourbon whiskey
1/2 cup Dark brown sugar
1 cup Ketchup
2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
1/4 cup White vinegar
1 tablespoon Fresh lemon juice
3 Cloves garlic, minced
1/2 teaspoon Dry mustard
Salt and pepper to taste
Though this dish is said to be NOT Cajun, It has become associated with Cajun and I see it on several good Cajun sites. 

Combine Bourbon, sugar, ketchup, sauce, lemon juice, garlic, salt and pepper. Chicken can be marinated for a few hours in the sauce, but it is not mandatory. 

If you BBQ the chicken, baste it with the sauce ...when it is turned be sure and serve some for dipping. 

If you are pan-fry the chicken , brown the chicken then pour the sauce into the pan and simmer for 5 minutes till sauce thickens. Serve with rice or pasta.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 8, 2005)

These all sound great Rainee!!!  Thanks


----------



## Paint (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks Rainee, I love the sound of the first one and will try that for a special dinner sometime - I love recipes that I can set fire to LOL!  I think I might go with the last one you posted for tonight, as I had an idea to put the chicken on kebabs and broil it.  I think I can adapt your recipe for this method, then thicken the rest of the sauce up and serve it on the side.  I'll do some sort of creole-style rice with veggies in it to serve with the bourbon chicken too.

Thanks KitchenElf for moving this to the correct forum, btw, while I was searching here for bourbon chicken recipes (there weren't any), I came across your recipe for Lavender Chicken with fresh figs....it sounds really good, so I've printed that out for another day too.

Best wishes, Paint.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 8, 2005)

Fresh figs - a gift from above!!!!!!!!

The Chicken Lombardi or Lombardi Chicken (I can't remember) is also very good (but I am extremely partial to that recipe for some reason)


----------

